# Steel shafts and Grips



## GolfKid22 (Apr 17, 2007)

A buddy of mine on our high school golf team hit a bad shot and slammed his wedge against his bag...later finding that he broke three clubs in doing so. We were wondering how much steel shafts in irons run these days?
Also I am looking to get my clubs re-gripped. Does anyone know how much GolfPride or Winn grips cost?
-thanks


----------



## Daniel (Sep 9, 2007)

In golf you have to just sit and take a breather if you get frustrated. You have to learn to control your anger when you're golfing or else you will have adrenaline in your system and won't be able to be relaxed when you're swinging. If you get frustrated you sort of just have to brush it off and hope for a better time next hole.


----------



## 373 (Jun 9, 2006)

Check out the prices at Welcome to Golfworks | Golf Equipment Supply

Golf Works is probbly the largest seller of club parts available to the general public. Prices on shafts and grips vary widely.


----------

